# Landjagers.......



## blzafour (Apr 7, 2009)

I am going to be smoking some venison Landjagers this week and was wondering how much water to add to the cure. I will be making 12.5/lbs of them. I will be using 7/lbs of venison and 5.5/lbs of pork trim.


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 7, 2009)

The recipes I have show no water added. Although I would personally take about 1/2 cup and mix the cure in it to help distribute throughout the meat instead of trying to mix it dry.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 7, 2009)

Well Blzafour, I guess it really depends on your recipe, but around here they are dry cured and cold smoked and sort of a flat sausage. and I know they add no water to the mix.
With that said I make snack sticks using the same basic ingredients using prauge powder #1 and smoke at 180 till an internal temp of 160, but still I add no liquid. The more liquid the longer it takes to dry it out. And they are suppose to be a dry stick.

I'd be interested in other sausage makers opinions on this.


----------

